# אוף טופיק- מי כאן הייתה בצפון איטליה?



## פליסידד (21/7/13)

אוף טופיק- מי כאן הייתה בצפון איטליה? 
אמנם לא לירח דבש, אבל לחגוג שנת נישואים ראשונה.. אשמח לדבר עם מי שהייתה בצפון איטליה, אפילו במסרים כדי לא להציף את הפורום.
תודה


----------



## funfly (21/7/13)

אשמח לעזור


----------



## עקשנית25 (21/7/13)

הייתי לפני 3 שנים 
גם אשמח לעזור אם תרצי


----------



## nicolewed (21/7/13)

אני הייתי. ב 09/2011 
את יכולה לשאול ...


----------



## פייה אמיתית 1983 (21/7/13)

אני הייתי שנה שעברה 
היה מעולה


----------



## uva verde (21/7/13)

גם אני הייתי 
דברי איתי אם יהיו לך עוד שאלות אחרי שכולן כאן כבר עזרו לך


----------



## פליסידד (21/7/13)

פניתי במסרים, תודה, תודה ושוב תודה


----------



## natali138 (21/7/13)

הייתי גם לפני 3 שנים בערך 
איך הזמן טס


----------

